# Deemed Rehabilitated Status?



## rohanks (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi All,

Performed a search against criteria but could not see any similar posts so apologies in advance if such post already exist.

I was convicted of an offence 20 years ago. 

Following my application to The Canadian High Commision in London, I have received confirmation (via letter) that I have been deemed rehabilitated and can now lawfully enter canada.

My question is:

*Do I have to declare my conviction to a potential canadian employer as part of the interview and acceptance process?*

Under UK law and subject to Rehabilitation of Offenders Act 1974, my conviction is demmed spent. This means that I do not have to declare my convicition answering "No" should this question be asked on a job application form.

There are the following exceptions:

Appointment to any post providing accommodation, care, leisure and recreational facilities, schooling, social services, supervision or training to people aged under 18. Such posts include teachers, school caretakers, youth and social workers, child minders. 

Employment involving providing social services to elderly people, mentally or physically disabled people, alcohol or drug misusers or the chronically sick. 

Appointment to any office or employment involving the administration of justice, including police officers, probation officers, traffic wardens. 

Admission to certain professions which have legal protection (including lawyers, doctors, dentists, nurses, chemists, and accountants). 

Appointment to jobs where national security may be at risk (for example, certain posts in the civil service, defence contractors). 

I *currently work as a s/e Business Systems Analyst *(so have avoided working in areas related to the above exceptions) and would be looking for similar roles in canada starting in May 2010.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated,

Many Thanks


----------

